# Lost Werner bent shaft carbon fiber Radium 7/15



## Paparazzi (Jun 7, 2010)

I got your paddle!!! Tell me what one of the stickers on it is and it's yours!


----------



## wvathree (Jul 16, 2012)

*I sent you a pm with sticker descriptions. Thanks.*

no text


----------

